# Apple financial Service (Temps de réponse..)



## Dimensio (18 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir !

J'ai commandé il y a tout juste 2 semaines un Macbook 17", en ayant choisit comme paiement le "AFS".
Apple était donc censé m'envoyé des papiers que je devais renvoyé.. Seulement je ne les ai jamais reçu..

Pour ceux qui ont déjà essayé l'AFS, comment cela s'est déroulé pour vous ?
Avez-vous reçu les papiers rapidement ? (Si oui en combien de temps), votre demande a t-elle été acceptée par Sofinco etc.. ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## antho13200 (19 Juillet 2010)

bonjour,
je suis aussi passé par AFS, si mes souvenirs sont bons, j'avais recu mon dossier moins d'une semaine après, j'avais fait les photocopies nécessaires et rempli les documents fournis,
une fois renvoyé, j'ai attendu une petite dizaine de jours entre l'acceptation du dossier, l'envoi de ma commande et la reception a la maison.
Voila


----------



## goodspeed73 (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

As tu recu ton mac?

J'ai commandé un Imac vendredi 30 Juillet sur l'apple store. je l'ai fait par téléphone.

J'ai payer par AFS, j'ai eu un accord préalable par le commercial au vu des données fournies.
Le commercial apple m'a transmis par mail le dossier a renvoyer dans les 5 minutes suivantes.
J'ai pu le renvoyer Lundi chez sofinco. j'attends donc a présent la confirmation d'acceptation.


----------



## Dimensio (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour ! 

Euh, pour le macbook 17", c'est assez compliqué, j'ai tout annulé 

Donc, situation actuelle : J'ai pris un Macbook Pro 13" cadencé à 2,66GHz sur l'Apple Store, via l'AFS.
J'ai imprimer, signer, rempli et renvoyer le dossier le jour même. Deux jours plus tard j'ai reçu mon dossier (qui ne me servait à rien vu que j'en avais déjà renvoyé un )

Mon dossier est arrivé chez Sofinco aujourd'hui, il n'y a plus qu'a attendre 

J'ai quand même un peu peur qu'ils refusent ma demande... Pour quelles raisons Sofinco pourrait-il refuser un dossier ?


----------



## mommsse (6 Août 2010)

Dimensio a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Euh, pour le macbook 17", c'est assez compliqué, j'ai tout annulé
> 
> ...



Il refuse rarement les dossiers, il vérifie surtout si tu n'a pas d'endettement ailleurs et si tes revenues son suffisamment stable (et encore).

Il y a 3 ans j'avais bénéficier de ce service et j'étais étudiant, je gagnais pas grand chose et c'est passé ...


----------



## Dimensio (6 Août 2010)

D'accord merci ! Cette réponse me rassure un peu 

Me concernant j'ai pris : 60 mensualités + les assurances facultatives.

Je pense que le fait de prendre les assurances aide un peu pour l'acceptation non ? Cela leur rapporte plus..


----------



## Anthony (6 Août 2010)

Je sais qu'il y a eu beaucoup de problèmes avec l'AFS en juillet, le service de Sofinco s'en occupant ayant déménagé de Strasbourg vers la région parisienne. Pas mal de dossiers n'ont pas suivi où sont très en retard. Ne vous inquiétez donc pas trop.

Si ça tarde vraiment, appelez Apple, ils enverront un petit mail à Sofinco pour qu'ils retrouvent votre dossier. Si votre dossier a été égaré, on vous rappellera pour vous le faire refaire.

Traditionnellement, il faut 2 à 3 jours à un dossier pour arriver, et une fois que vous l'avez renvoyé avec toutes les pièces, 2 jours pour qu'il soit traité. Si au bout de ce délai, vous recevez un mail confirmant la commande, bingo. Si au bout d'une semaine, rien de la part d'Apple, c'est qu'en général, un courrier vous informant que le crédit est refusé est en train d'arriver par La Poste.


----------



## Dimensio (6 Août 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> Je sais qu'il y a eu beaucoup de problèmes avec l'AFS en juillet, le service de Sofinco s'en occupant ayant déménagé de Strasbourg vers la région parisienne. Pas mal de dossiers n'ont pas suivi où sont très en retard. Ne vous inquiétez donc pas trop.
> 
> Si ça tarde vraiment, appelez Apple, ils enverront un petit mail à Sofinco pour qu'ils retrouvent votre dossier. Si votre dossier a été égaré, on vous rappellera pour vous le faire refaire.
> 
> Traditionnellement, il faut 2 à 3 jours à un dossier pour arriver, et une fois que vous l'avez renvoyé avec toutes les pièces, 2 jours pour qu'il soit traité. Si au bout de ce délai, vous recevez un mail confirmant la commande, bingo. Si au bout d'une semaine, rien de la part d'Apple, c'est qu'en général, un courrier vous informant que le crédit est refusé est en train d'arriver par La Poste.



Bonsoir Anthony,

J'ai eu la bonne idée d'envoyer mon dossier en lettre suivie, j'ai donc pu voir que le dossier leur avait été livré aujourd'hui même.
Je devrai donc normalement obtenir une réponse d'ici lundi est-ce exact ?


----------



## Dimensio (7 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Excusez moi pour ce double-poste, mais Sofinco a reçu mon dossier hier, et je commence déjà à paniquer :rateau:

J'avais vu quelque part une adresse mail de contact du genre : Applefinancial@sofinco.fr, mais je n'arrive pas à retrouver l'adresse exacte.. 
Quelqun la connaitrait-elle ? J'ai déjà peur qu'ils refusent ma demande


----------



## Anthony (8 Août 2010)

S'ils refusent ta demande, tu le saura bien assez tôt ;-) Attends le milieu de semaine avant de paniquer.


----------



## Dimensio (8 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour ta réponse  Je vais tâcher de rester patient 
De toute manière j'ai envoyé un mail à Applefinancialservices@sofinco.fr pour être sûr 

Je vous tiendrai informé de la réponse, et de mon switch (en esperant qu'il se fasse... Tout dépend de Sofinco)

Bonne soirée


----------



## Dunette (9 Août 2010)

@Dimensio

Bonjour,

J'ai passé commande sur l'Apple Store le 30/07 et n'ayant pas de réponse de l'AFS ce jour, je leur ai envoyé un mail pour savoir où en était mon dossier.
Ils m'ont répondu dans l'heure qui a suivi que celui-ci a été accepté (paiement en 60 fois sans assurance pour Imac 27") à l'instant.

J'attends à présent que ma commande change de statut sur l'apple store.

Et toi, où en es ta commande?

@+ et bon switch


----------



## Dimensio (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour Dunette,

Quelle chance ! Mon dossier est arrivé chez Sofinco vendredi. je leur ai envoyé un e-mail hier pour leur demander ou en était mon dossier, car j'ai vraiment peur qu'il soit refusé, souhaitant absolument passer au mac...

J'ai reçu une réponse, pas très précise, de leur part cet après-midi.



> Bonjour,
> 
> Votre dossier est actuellement en cours  de traitement.
> Vous serez informé dès que  possible.
> ...




J'hésite à leur renvoyer un e-mail ou pas..

J'ai également opté pour 60 mensualités, en souscrivant à l'assurance facultative (il me semble que  cela augmente les chances d'avoir un dossier accepté, à vérifier).

En combien de temps as-tu reçu une réponse ? (A partir du jour ou le dossier est arrivé chez Sofinco, et le jour ou ils t'ont répondu que ton dossier était accepté)


----------



## edd72 (9 Août 2010)

C'est dans leur intérêt d'accepter les dossiers (j'imagine que c'est un financeent avec des intérêts). Alors à moins que tu aies un dossier pourri (déjà endetté, etc.), faut laisser les choses se faire.
Je doute que les harcéler apporte un coup de pouce à ton dossier (si j'étais préteur, ce harcèlement m'intriguerait plus qu'autre chose et pourrait me laisser penser qu'il y a anguille sous roche...)


----------



## Anthony (9 Août 2010)

Ouais vraiment, laisse les choses se faire. Et puis avec 60 mois et l'assurance facultative, vu ce que tu va leur rapporter ;-)


----------



## Dimensio (9 Août 2010)

Arf, c'est mon impatience qui me joue des tours 
Mais vous avez raison, je vais attendre et voir.

Oui en effet cela leur rapporte pas mal grâce aux 60 mois :rateau:

Il y en a pour environs 700 (coût du crédit + assurances facultatives)


----------



## Dimensio (11 Août 2010)

Bonsoir !

Olala, quelle surprise il y a quelques minutes, j'ai reçu un mail de Apple me confirmant l'expedition de mon Macbook Pro sous 25h, donc le dossier a été accepté, je crois rêver 

Donc vous aviez raison, aucune raison de paniquer 

Je vous ferai des photos de mon switch, ouuh j'ai hâte :love:


----------



## Anthony (11 Août 2010)

Content pour toi !


----------



## Dimensio (12 Août 2010)

Merci ! 

J'ai également acheter ce livre au cas où : Cliquez ici

J'espere qu'il me sera utile.. Mais, c'est bien OS X Snow Leopard qui est installé sur les Macbook Pro ? 
Sinon, grosse boulette


----------



## Anthony (12 Août 2010)

Oui oui,c'est bien Snow Leo. Et tu as pris une des meilleures références possibles ;-)


----------



## Dimensio (12 Août 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> Oui oui,c'est bien Snow Leo. Et tu as pris une des meilleures références possibles ;-)



Cela me rassure énormément, merci Anthony !

Apple a envoyé mon Macbook par UPS. Je ne connais pas TNT, mais ayant déjà été livré par UPS, la livraison s'était faite en 24h après l'envoi.
Etrange, pourtant Apple prévoit une livraison vers le 16 Août. Peut-être le poid joue t-il, je verrai bien.


----------



## Tristan3301 (28 Janvier 2012)

Salut tout le monde. Moi aussi j'ai quelques inquietudes concernant mon dossier avec afs... Je l'ai envoyé Lundi via chronopost après une pré acceptation, il est arrivé mercredi sauf que depuis c'est le grand silence... Aucun mail me disant que mon dossier est en etude. Aucune nouvelle, rien. Alors j'aimerais savoir si c'est normal ou si normalement j'aurais dû recevoir un email. Combien de temps cela prend entre la reception du dossier et l'envoi du produit par apple? Enfin savoir si après une pré acceptation un dossier pouvait être refusé malgré les éléments...


----------

